# acroread9 crashes with an exception



## gentleman (Oct 28, 2010)

I have installed print/acroread9 from the ports collection on FreeBSD-8.1 i386. The installation worked fine, but acroread crashes with an exception every time it is started


```
orion > acroread &
[1] 10297
orion > terminate called after throwing an instance of 'RSException'

[1]    Exit 1                        acroread
```

It happens whatever PDF document I set, even if I start it without a document. Any idea?


----------



## adamk (Oct 28, 2010)

Use acroread8: 

http://lists.freebsd.org/pipermail/freebsd-ports-bugs/2009-March/161347.html
http://www.pubbs.net/200906/freebsd/4904-acroread9-crashes-after-maybe-10-seconds-of-operation.html
http://old.nabble.com/acroread9-on-f10-still-fails-(FBSD8-STABLE)-td27310001.html


----------



## Kohji (Oct 30, 2010)

Please refer to the following. 

http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=17345&highlight=acroread


----------



## jrm@ (Nov 13, 2010)

You might want to give graphics/xpdf a try.


----------



## captobvious (Nov 13, 2010)

mingrone said:
			
		

> You might want to give graphics/xpdf a try.



I concur, I use xpdf. FreeBSD 8.1Stable amd64


----------



## gentleman (Nov 16, 2010)

I know xpdf (from the old times of linux). I use it for reading and printing PDF documents, but it doesn't allow text selection and cut-and-paste of text from the PDF to other documents, while acrobat reader makes it possible. In any case I succeeded in installing acroread 8.


----------

